# Test and Deca/NPP all year long HRT/TRT???



## R1rider (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Si,

I just finished a 18 week cycle with test e 500 and NPP 400. It was one of the best cycles i ever ran.

Stats as of right now are 

29 yrs
260lbs
14-16% bf

squat- 495
bench- 385
deadlift- 585

I am more into powerlifting and squat/bench/deadlift once a week. Naturally since i stopped the NPP my elbow pain is back. The whole cycle there was no pain and i was having great workouts.

As of right now i will be cruising for 8 weeks before another blast with the same mgs(as previous cycle) of test and npp again. I am planning on adding 200mg NPP to my cruise.

so my cruise will be 250mg test e and 200mg npp. Will be doing blood work every 3 months and donate blood every 2 months.

Anyone here run nandrolone as part of their hrt/trt? I have read on a few boards how quite a few bros run deca and test as part of their hrt/trt

Any input welcome

Much respect

R1


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have not done this but I am very interested since I have elbow issues as well. Sounds like a good idea


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 20, 2013)

I have heard of Deca being part of trt.    I may try it myself as long as it doesn't make the Wang play dead.   I like how my joints feel on it.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have joint problems you might check in to  TB 500 also.  I'll be giving it a shot pretty soon.  My elbows and shoulders are shit.  I figure its worth a try.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2013)

i wonder how deca will act long term.  And how good caber will work once you've been on it 6-8 months......


----------



## R1rider (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ well i have been on NPP since Jan and caber still works like a charm every time. 

TBH i have had really good libido/sex drive on the NPP, it never messed with my dick


----------



## R1rider (Jun 20, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> If you have joint problems you might check in to  TB 500 also.  I'll be giving it a shot pretty soon.  My elbows and shoulders are shit.  I figure its worth a try.



sorry, but what is TB 500? not really sure


----------



## goodfella (Jun 20, 2013)

R1rider said:


> sorry, but what is TB 500? not really sure



Peptide that's suppose to help with healing ect.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Peptide that's suppose to help with healing ect.



and every guy's whose used said good things.  So if you are hurt id give it a shot.  Few threads or short logs here.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 20, 2013)

I am not really hurt, i just get pain in my elbows. That is the only part on my body(thank god) that bothers me every now and then

With NPP my elbows, whole body felt like....... how Brother Bundy described it.... something like fuzzy kittens


----------



## j2048b (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got deca added from my trt clinic... Was gonna start some soon and see how it and my xandrolone (anavar) also from my clinic, fare


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 21, 2013)

running it low you might not even need caber


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 21, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> running it low you might not even need caber



Yeah bro. im running 800 tren a week and i havent even touched caber.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 21, 2013)

Fuck brah i just felt my nipples. And i think there a little sensitive. Lol


----------



## R1rider (Jun 21, 2013)

Swole, i want to feel the nipples on the chick in your avi....... she is making me sensitive...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 23, 2013)

I ran ONLY deca for part of my cruise

Finished my blast, continued the deca and dropped everything else..blast was 15 weeks

Cruised at 200mg for 9 weeks (counting blast, on deca for 24 weeks)..switched back to test last week

Positives: high libido, energy, no joint pain

Negatives: none


Now my knee and elbow pain is coming back...

Wife has OK'd me to use deca occasionally with test during my cruises (I'm never off)

She don't like me hurtin lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I ran ONLY deca for part of my cruise
> 
> Finished my blast, continued the deca and dropped everything else..blast was 15 weeks
> 
> ...



No Test during your cruise? Just Deca? And your lil' Soldier would still salute?


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 23, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> No Test during your cruise? Just Deca? And your lil' Soldier would still salute?



No test

Absolutely, libido was HIGHER 

If the wife didn't care, I would stay on just deca for my cruise but bump up dose


----------



## R1rider (Jun 23, 2013)

Who is that in your avi Hulk?


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 23, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Who is that in your avi Hulk?



My wife 

Definitely give deca a try my friend-remember I don't get any negative sides though, so u may be different


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 23, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> My wife
> 
> Definitely give deca a try my friend-remember I don't get any negative sides though, so u may be different



Dem knockers!! Hulk you lucky devil!!


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Dem knockers!! Hulk you lucky devil!!



You should see her ass..she's a latina


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2013)

In for da' bootay pics


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 24, 2013)

Post the pix in our chicks u know section please


----------



## R1rider (Jun 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> My wife
> 
> Definitely give deca a try my friend-remember I don't get any negative sides though, so u may be different



You lucky bastard lol

I love NPP over deca, but thats just me

Yea i started the NPP again @ 100mg eod for a few weeks and then i will drop it down from 350ish to 200mg a week for my cruise. I love that stuff, its been a week and the elbow pain is gone again. I guess i only took a 6 day break before i restarted the NPP


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> You should see her ass..she's a latina



ive got one of those....

mine has fake C/D's and is from south america.  

good times


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 25, 2013)

R1rider said:


> You lucky bastard lol
> 
> I love NPP over deca, but thats just me
> 
> Yea i started the NPP again @ 100mg eod for a few weeks and then i will drop it down from 350ish to 200mg a week for my cruise. I love that stuff, its been a week and the elbow pain is gone again. I guess i only took a 6 day break before i restarted the NPP



The reason I avoided npp is the supposed lack of "bloat"-bloating is what I WANT lol



gymrat827 said:


> ive got one of those....
> 
> mine has fake C/D's and is from south america.
> 
> good times



Haha I got pretty lucky, she got natural tits that size and a big ass

Don't worry I spoil her


----------

